# Darwin's Pet Food



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello everyone. I will be transitioning my dog from orijen to Darwins Raw food this week. I wanted to know what is the best way to do it? Allot of people have said to just fast for a night and then go directly to raw the next day.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I fasted one meal then did Darwin's the next morning. Did you read how to transition on their website?


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I think I fasted one meal then did Darwin's the next morning. Did you read how to transition on their website?


I read it but I wanted to get some info from experienced users.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

tonkasdad said:


> I read it but I wanted to get some info from experienced users.


Ok then as experienced in Darwin's, I answered!


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> Ok then as experienced in Darwin's, I answered!


Thank You!


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

"Homemade Dog Food, Is It Any Good"? One of the primary advantages of making the effort to make homemade dog food for your pooch is that you’ll be sure that he gets fresh produce. You don’t need to concern yourself with the food being expired or contaminated. Share your comments here guys.


----------

